# NOFD April 11th, 2011



## Amber204 (Apr 11, 2011)

I tried to do some nail art today after I got a new orange polish


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE this!! Tell us what polishes you used!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 11, 2011)

I actually found these at the local dollar store, so I got 4 for the price of 1 of my OPI's haha!! They are called CR (care romeis) nail polish and have numbers111, 101, 114, 06 in order in the pic... they were 2 for 3 bucks, I had to do 3 thick coats to get the color *not to bad* they do smell terrible idk why it different than normal polish, the SO is gonna luv em haha. Then I just took my covergirl manicure white did some stripes and flowers than filled them in with an LA colors art deco silver glitter!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry the colors are terrible they don't come through on Camera right it's basically a fluorescent yellow and orange, I had to go outside to take the pic of my nails and unfortunately the sun has set here!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I did find a link  to a blog where the same name of polishes are used but they are in different bottles 

http://makeupassion.blogspot.com/2011/01/cr-care-romeis-beauty-nail-polish.html


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 12, 2011)

You inspired me!  Here are my "Spring Flowers"

OPI - It's All Greek To Me

LA Colors Art Deco - Yellow

Sinful Colors - Irish Green

Sally Hansen - Nail Art Pen White

ELF - Glitter Glam

Avon No-Chip Base Coat

Avon Fast Dry Top Coat


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome, gorgeous colors,!! Atm I just use a fine brush from the dollar store as I am a cheap ass when it comes to buying those pens.... how do you like them do the brushes widen with time and use??


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 12, 2011)

The nail art pen has a felt tip instead of a brush and honestly can be a bit tempermental.  I think I'd rather invest in a dotting tool as I could use all my polishes with that and I believe it would be easier to work with.


----------



## Diava (Apr 12, 2011)

what lovely summery manis! love them both!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 12, 2011)

Aww shucks thanks for the compliments guys, I will keep working on my artistic skills!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 13, 2011)

Great manis ladies, loving the flowery designs!!


----------



## katana (Apr 20, 2011)

What lovely nail art ladies! You both did a fabulous job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

